# The Crews of the Trans Siberian Documentary



## Seaboard92 (Mar 22, 2018)

Everyday I try to start the day off with watching a documentary to learn something new about the world. And I stumbled on this documentary on Russian Television in English about the crews who work on the Trans Siberian.

The documentary follows the train crew for one 14 day trip on the Rossiya from Mockba to Vladivostock and back. It hit very close to me because most of the problems they encountered on their trip are problems I have first hand dealt with on PVs and steam excursions. Namely HEP, HVAC, Plumbing, and passengers. But also showcases the bond the crew members share on board.

It's a nine part documentary with each part being about 27 minutes. But it is well worth watching. It's in English (except the last three segments are English subtitled).



I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## mcropod (Mar 24, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Everyday I try to start the day off with watching a documentary to learn something new about the world. And I stumbled on this documentary on Russian Television in English about the crews who work on the Trans Siberian.
> 
> (snip)


Thanks for that, I’ll suss them out.

RT is one of the channels on my news group in my pay-telly subscription, and I’ve checked out their program listing for the next week.

There’s a bunch of half-hour slots called Documentary, but with no info about what the doco is about - maybe this series is amongst them.

But I reckon you tube is the go.


----------



## railiner (Mar 25, 2018)

I watched the first one...interesting that they refer to their attendants as "Conductor's", and the "Chief Conductor" is sort of what the Amtrak Chief OBS, was when they had them....

I wonder what terminology they use for the actual operating crew members, who surely only work a reasonable distance....


----------



## mcropod (Mar 25, 2018)

railiner said:


> I watched the first one...interesting that they refer to their attendants as "Conductor's", and the "Chief Conductor" is sort of what the Amtrak Chief OBS, was when they had them....
> 
> I wonder what terminology they use for the actual operating crew members, who surely only work a reasonable distance....


The use of the word is consistent with the way I was brought up with. I learnt the Conductor was the principal passenger liaison official, as a Scottish-raised traveller. Trains and trams and busses all had Conductors, whose main job was selling and checking tickets, as well as managing carriage and passenger safety on board. They roamed the passenger cars, rather than drove the thing, as I now understand is how the word is used in the USA.

The engine-driver (or locomotive driver) did that on trains.

That use of the word Conductor as on-board ticket checker is also how things run here in Oz.


----------



## railiner (Mar 26, 2018)

In the US, Engineer's operate locomotives, Train Operator's operate rapid transit trains, Bus Driver's operate coaches, Conductor's are in charge of railway trains along division's, as well as ticketing functions, subject to hours of service regulations, as are their Assistants. Train Attendants, either Coach or Sleeper, keep railway cars clean, assist passenger's with baggage, etc., and travel the entire length of the trip. Dining and lounge cars, also have attendants and/or chef's, that travel the entire trip.


----------

